# 【GIVEAWAY】ALPHA Metal Storm is coming!!



## VOOPOO (17/6/19)

In order to celebrate that ALPHA ZIP Kit & ALPHA ZIP mini Kit are finally released, we host a giveaway. Ready to bring in the Metal Storm?

*How to enter:*
1. Mention 2 friends
2. Share which color impress you the most, Stars, Knight, Glory, Checkerboard or Locomotive

You can also enter giveaway on other VOOPOO official forums and social media.

More information regarding ALPHA ZIP/mini Kit: ALPHA Zip Kit - VOOPOO VAPE Spark Your Moments

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## La_Navidad (17/6/19)

#Post 1
@dunskoy @Largo

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## La_Navidad (17/6/19)

#Post 2
Stars color is absolutely awesome

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## dunskoy (17/6/19)

#Post 1


VOOPOO said:


> Mention 2 friends


@hot.chillie35 @StompieZA

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## dunskoy (17/6/19)

#Post 2


VOOPOO said:


> Share which color impress you the most, Stars, Knight, Glory, Checkerboard or Locomotive


Stars

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (17/6/19)

1. @GSM500 @Christos 

2. Checkerboard

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MRHarris1 (17/6/19)

1. @ShamZ
@Puff the Magic Dragon
2. Knight





Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Juan_G (17/6/19)

@Dela Rey Steyn @Paul33 

Knight for the win!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/6/19)

@Puff the Magic Dragon @Faiyaz Cheulkar 
Knight looks awesome.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (17/6/19)

@Cor @lesvaches 
@Room Fogger
I think a KNIGHT mod will fit my rough image .
Nice set up VOOPOO!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Asterix (17/6/19)

@vicTor 
@Paul33 

Glory!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Humbolt (17/6/19)

@RainstormZA @Faiyaz Cheulkar

STARZ!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Safz_b (17/6/19)

@Jengz @Puff the Magic Dragon 

Knight is badass

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (17/6/19)

@hot.chillie35
@lesvaches 
I like the knight format. It looks plain but stylish!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (17/6/19)

@hot.chillie35
@lesvaches

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (17/6/19)

1. @Raindance @Moerse Rooikat 
2. Glory, would love some bling !!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jengz (17/6/19)

@mc_zamo @lesvaches @Hooked

Knight!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Supriyono (18/6/19)

post #1 @Resistance @dunskoy

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Supriyono (18/6/19)

post #2
i love the Checkerboard color

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (18/6/19)

# Post 1

@Resistance 
@dunskoy

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (18/6/19)

# Post 2

I think the _*Locomotive*_ is in a class of its own!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ShamZ (18/6/19)

Post 1

@Resistance 
@Hooked

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ShamZ (18/6/19)

Post 2

Knight!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JurgensSt (18/6/19)

@Cornelius @Daniel 

Knight

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/6/19)

@Faiyaz Cheulkar @hot.chillie35

Glory

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (18/6/19)

#1 Locomotive!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches (18/6/19)

#2 @Caramia @Seemo.wm

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cornelius (18/6/19)

@antonherbst @Daniel 

Knight

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mc_zamo (18/6/19)

Knight for the win!!! @MR_F @MrSoomar @ishark

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (18/6/19)

Ive got the Locomotive ZIP Mini Kit, So would love the Alpha Stars kit  Such beautiful mods! 

@Chanelr @Juan_G

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MR_F (18/6/19)

@mc_zamo 

Knight!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (18/6/19)

@Clouds4Days
@Dela Rey Steyn 

Knight,plain but elegant!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (18/6/19)

Locomotive

@Ash and @wackytebacky

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst (18/6/19)

Knight

@Old_man_braam and @Roddie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/6/19)

@spiv 
@Deckie 

Stars

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (18/6/19)

# Post 1

@Supriyono 
@Largo

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (18/6/19)

# Post 2

Locomotive... All the way!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## X-Calibre786 (19/6/19)

@waja09 @Slick 
I love the Knight

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Largo (19/6/19)

VOOPOO said:


> Mention 2 friends


 @Strontium @Gersh

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Largo (19/6/19)

VOOPOO said:


> Share which color impress you the most, Stars, Knight, Glory, Checkerboard or Locomotive


I like the Knight.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Slick (19/6/19)

Knight

@Room Fogger @lesvaches

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lionel10 (20/6/19)

#Post 1
@dunskoy @Largo

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lionel10 (20/6/19)

#2
Knight

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JurgensSt (20/6/19)

@Cor @RainstormZA 

Locomotive

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TashwillHayes11 (20/6/19)

#Post 1 
@lesvaches @Marsha Push

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TashwillHayes11 (20/6/19)

#2
Knight

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaakira.j (21/6/19)

Stars
@TashwillHayes11 @Lionel10

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BellaBum (21/6/19)

@Asterix @vicTor 

GLORY!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (24/6/19)

Knight
@Moomba @StangV2_0


----------



## VOOPOO (26/6/19)

Thank you all for participating! Appreciate it very much
Congratulations to the winners
@Clouds4Days


Please pm to claim your prizes and send your shipping address and phone number.
You are the lucky guys and in order to help more vapors, you need to review it after receive the products 

Good luck next time for other friends. VOOPOO really appreciate your concern~

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/6/19)

Awesome congrats with the win @Clouds4Days  and thank you @VOOPOO for another great competition.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/6/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Awesome congrats with the win @Clouds4Days  and thank you @VOOPOO for another great competition.



Thanks brother

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/6/19)

VOOPOO said:


> Thank you all for participating! Appreciate it very much
> Congratulations to the winners
> @Clouds4Days
> 
> ...



Wow this is awesome thanks so much @VOOPOO for a awesome comp.
Really excited for this one

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## lesvaches (26/6/19)

congratulations! @Clouds4Days and thank you @VOOPOO

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt (26/6/19)

Congratulations @Clouds4Days
Enjoy your prize dude!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (26/6/19)

@Clouds4Days congrats bro!

@VOOPOO thanks for the comp.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/6/19)

lesvaches said:


> congratulations! @Clouds4Days and thank you @VOOPOO





Humbolt said:


> Congratulations @Clouds4Days
> Enjoy your prize dude!





Resistance said:


> @Clouds4Days congrats bro!
> 
> @VOOPOO thanks for the comp.



Thanks everyone. Much appreciated 

Super happy

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (2/7/19)

Hi @VOOPOO I sent you a PM last week Wednesday but no one has read my PM still, can you please have a look.
Thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (5/7/19)

Bump I guess 
@VOOPOO

Reactions: Like 1


----------

